# Canon USA teases the Canon EOS R5c announcement



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 11, 2022)

> On January 19, 2022, at 7AM EST, Canon will announce the Canon EOS R5c. This video-focused version of the Canon EOS R5 has been rumored for quite some time.
> I’m not sure at this time if we’ll see any other Cinema EOS announcements.
> Canon EOS R5C Specifications (Rumored)
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 11, 2022)

The comparisons between this camera and the C70 should prove interesting.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2022)

Interesting that this is branded as Cinema EOS. I don't think that bodes well for price.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 11, 2022)

Bob Howland said:


> The comparisons between this camera and the C70 should prove interesting.


So far 8k bs 4k, eye detect autofocus vs face detect AF, no internal ND filters vs 10 stops on the c70, full frame vs Super 35, no internal xlr ports or timecode on the R5c. DGO sensor on the c70.
Pretty different beasts, but each are very versatile it looks like in their own ways. Shall be exciting to take a look.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 11, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Interesting that this is branded as Cinema EOS. I don't think that bodes well for price.


I’m curious if it comes in over or under the c70’s price. I imagine it will come in just a bit under. But inevitably people are going to compare the two a lot, even though they are differentiated quite well. I was hoping for a c90 to appear, but I might pick up an R5c to pair with my c70 perhaps.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 11, 2022)

CanonGrunt said:


> So far 8k bs 4k, eye detect autofocus vs face detect AF, no internal ND filters vs 10 stops on the c70, full frame vs Super 35, no internal xlr ports or timecode on the R5c. DGO sensor on the c70.
> Pretty different beasts, but each are very versatile it looks like in their own ways. Shall be exciting to take a look.


And let's not forget the viewfinder vs no viewfinder and the 0.71X mount adapter.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 11, 2022)

Now, what about those rumored fast RF Cinema Lenses?????


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 11, 2022)

It won’t be cheap. I wonder who buys them. With cameras for photographs you see an enthusiast group who produce great work but video standards are relatively poor. Generally it could be shot on anything given the content. I’m surprised there hasn’t been more niche TV production with good actors / scripts using this type of gear on a low budget but making it big time. Image quality is great, content tends to be the issue.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 11, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> Image quality is great, content tends to be the issue.


That problem is not limited to video. Pretty much any modern ILC delivers excellent still image quality, too...


----------



## unfocused (Jan 11, 2022)

I'm not anywhere close to the target market for this, but I am very curious just to see what it looks like.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 11, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> That problem is not limited to video. Pretty much any modern ILC delivers excellent still image quality, too...


It isn't just ILC's. High end point-and-shoots have been doing this for 10 years or more.


----------



## DBounce (Jan 11, 2022)

CanonGrunt said:


> So far 8k bs 4k, eye detect autofocus vs face detect AF, no internal ND filters vs 10 stops on the c70, full frame vs Super 35, no internal xlr ports or timecode on the R5c. DGO sensor on the c70.
> Pretty different beasts, but each are very versatile it looks like in their own ways. Shall be exciting to take a look.


It’s a hot mess. Want NDs? Get a C70… want full frame and raw? Get a R5C… want CLog 2… C300MkIII… maybe just buy a Red and get consistent codecs and color science? I’m really not liking this omission of features. NDs belong on the Cinema line. It’s a bit ridiculous to leave it out. This is purely done in the interest of segmentation.

Seems all you gain is a fan and timecode over the R5.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 11, 2022)

Interestingly, DP Review is conjecturing that this may not be the R5C, but rather something BIGGER. They're using the size of the tripod as evidence.


----------



## tjm1989 (Jan 11, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing this. What are the price predictions for this? I have seen everything from $4600.00 all the way up to $9000,00. Which I think is way too much. I am hoping for $4600,00 as then it will be in budget and I can pull the trigger and order. Anything more and I might need to go with the R5. Curious what the experts think?


----------



## slclick (Jan 11, 2022)

Bob Howland said:


> Interestingly, DP Review is conjecturing that this may not be the R5C, but rather something BIGGER. They're using the size of the tripod as evidence.


'Ready for anything' to me says rugged, weather resistance and portable. Might be one of those pick two things.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jan 11, 2022)

Let a Sony FX3 shooter use my C100 II the other day. He had no idea what it was, and by the end of the day said, "Dude, this is perfect for video." Why Canon abandoned a winning formula (viewfinder, ND's, and built-in LCD all in one body) is beyond me. I'm sure the R5c will be great at what it does, but my prediction is that Canon is going to attempt to straddle the fence too much, yet again.


----------



## bdeutsch (Jan 11, 2022)

tjm1989 said:


> Looking forward to seeing this. What are the price predictions for this? I have seen everything from $4600.00 all the way up to $9000,00. Which I think is way too much. I am hoping for $4600,00 as then it will be in budget and I can pull the trigger and order. Anything more and I might need to go with the R5. Curious what the experts think?


Perhaps I'm naïve, but I can't imagine why it would be selling for a lot more than the R5 which is currently selling for $3,900, since the rumored specs don't add much beyond the fan, different ports and the timecodes. $4600-$5000 sounds much more likely than $9000.


Deutsch Photography: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Executive Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits


----------



## twoheadedboy (Jan 11, 2022)

My question is, as a hybrid shooter who is 95% photo, but that 5% of video is very demanding (long format, highest resolution/DR/color accuracy preferred), will this be a better option for me as a 2nd body, than a 2nd R5 or other stills body + Ninja V+ on my existing R5. Or maybe I keep the Ninja and rent this when I would ideally shoot long format video on a tripod and stills in my hands but stick with owning 1 body.


----------



## landon (Jan 11, 2022)

twoheadedboy said:


> My question is, as a hybrid shooter who is 95% photo, but that 5% of video is very demanding (long format, highest resolution/DR/color accuracy preferred), will this be a better option for me as a 2nd body, than a 2nd R5 or other stills body + Ninja V+ on my existing R5. Or maybe I keep the Ninja and rent this when I would ideally shoot long format video on a tripod and stills in my hands but stick with owning 1 body.


You'll know in a week if it fits your need.


----------



## landon (Jan 11, 2022)

Canon went with IBIS over NDs for this mirrorless configuration camera. 
I don't know, I would of preferred NDs over IBIS.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 11, 2022)

Bob Howland said:


> Interestingly, DP Review is conjecturing that this may not be the R5C, but rather something BIGGER. They're using the size of the tripod as evidence.


What, because Canon chose a video-type tripod for their teaser image? Well, it's DPR.


----------



## landon (Jan 11, 2022)

It'll be priced reasonably I think. Canon is making a killing on lenses.
At one time, a major discount and cash back on the R5 = AU$5,049. RF 70-200 (2.8) = $4,599


----------



## Nelu (Jan 11, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> That problem is not limited to video. Pretty much any modern ILC delivers excellent still image quality, too...


...in the right hands


----------



## twoheadedboy (Jan 11, 2022)

Nelu said:


> ...in the right hands


In the wrong hands, no camera will produce compelling images


----------



## ag25 (Jan 11, 2022)

twoheadedboy said:


> My question is, as a hybrid shooter who is 95% photo, but that 5% of video is very demanding (long format, highest resolution/DR/color accuracy preferred), will this be a better option for me as a 2nd body, than a 2nd R5 or other stills body + Ninja V+ on my existing R5. Or maybe I keep the Ninja and rent this when I would ideally shoot long format video on a tripod and stills in my hands but stick with owning 1 body.


This is exactly the camp I'm in.

I'm in need of a second RF body, and if this proves to be an R5, but with some added upgrades as mentioned, it makes perfect sense for me.

That said, I definitely don't need 8k. So if this ends up being an insane amount more $$$, I'll probably just order an R5.


----------



## jam05 (Jan 11, 2022)

Nice, will pair it eventually with the C-70


----------



## Chig (Jan 11, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> It won’t be cheap. I wonder who buys them. With cameras for photographs you see an enthusiast group who produce great work but video standards are relatively poor. Generally it could be shot on anything given the content. I’m surprised there hasn’t been more niche TV production with good actors / scripts using this type of gear on a low budget but making it big time. Image quality is great, content tends to be the issue.


Cinema lenses are extremely expensive so getting a slightly cheaper cinema camera doesn't make much difference, probably still spending $50-100K on gear for low budget set up so if your budget is tight renting the gear probably makes more sense.
Cracks me up seeing YouTubers using R5 and Ninja ,etc for talking head videos in 8K which they could shoot with a smartphone and no one would notice the difference (or care) especially as most viewers are watching on a mobile device anyway.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 11, 2022)

Chig said:


> Cracks me up seeing YouTubers using R5 and Ninja ,etc for talking head videos in 8K which they could shoot with a smartphone and no one would notice the difference (or care) especially as most viewers are watching on a mobile device anyway.


Someone on another forum told me it’s all about future proofing. I guess when smartphones have 6K displays and built-in 8K projectors, all those foolish influencers shooting in 4K will lose the huge audience that likes to view dated YouTube videos. Or something. Probably means I should delete the SD footage of my teenager’s first steps – that format sure wasn’t future proof.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Jan 11, 2022)

Not to have 6K 60fps would be a huge fail for this camera. 8K 30fps it worthless for VR, and 4K is behind the times by about 3 years.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 11, 2022)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Not to have 6K 60fps would be a huge fail for this camera. *8K 30fps it worthless for VR*, and 4K is behind the times by about 3 years.


Why? Once you combine the two images you are out resolving current VR headsets, but the resolution will come.


----------



## Doug7131 (Jan 11, 2022)

DBounce said:


> It’s a hot mess. Want NDs? Get a C70… want full frame and raw? Get a R5C… want CLog 2… C300MkIII… maybe just buy a Red and get consistent codecs and color science? I’m really not liking this omission of features. NDs belong on the Cinema line. It’s a bit ridiculous to leave it out. This is purely done in the interest of segmentation.
> 
> Seems all you gain is a fan and timecode over the R5.


So you have a problem with Canon not putting ND filters in a cinema camera then suggest people buy Red cameras instead - who consistently don't put NDs in their cameras


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Jan 11, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> Why? Once you combine the two images you are out resolving current VR headsets, but the resolution will come.



(1) you are not out-resolving current FPS headsets since most are ~110 degrees FOV and you need 180 of coverage; (8K) is sufficient, the problem is that 30 fps is woeful for a VR experience.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 11, 2022)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> (1) you are not out-resolving current FPS headsets since most are ~110 degrees FOV and you need 180 of coverage; (8K) is sufficient, the problem is that 30 fps is woeful for a VR experience.


The Oculus Quest II has 1832x1920 pixels per eye, just under 4k combined.

30fps might not be up to gaming requirements but for a great many more mundane uses it is more than fine. My interest is remote real estate viewings and the 30fps is well up to that.


----------



## DBounce (Jan 11, 2022)

Doug7131 said:


> So you have a problem with Canon not putting ND filters in a cinema camera then suggest people buy Red cameras instead - who consistently don't put NDs in their cameras


I’m taking about Canon when referring to NDs, not Red. I believe Red is more considerate/logical in their segmentation as of late. The most painful point with Canon is the color science is inconsistent throughout the range. Canon Cinema line cameras generally have built in NDs… clearly Canon are taking a page from Sony’s FX3 by omitting them. Not a smart move imo.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 11, 2022)

DBounce said:


> I’m taking about Canon when referring to NDs, not Red. I believe Red is more considerate/logical in their segmentation as of late. The most painful point with Canon is the color science is inconsistent throughout the range. Canon Cinema line cameras generally have built in NDs… clearly Canon are taking a page from Sony’s FX3 by omitting them. Not a smart move imo.


I know you said generally, but the other Cinema EOS camera based on an ILC, the 1D C, also lacked NDs. So this should not come as a surprise.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Jan 11, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Someone on another forum told me it’s all about future proofing. I guess when smartphones have 6K displays and built-in 8K projectors, all those foolish influencers shooting in 4K will lose the huge audience that likes to view dated YouTube videos. Or something. Probably means I should delete the SD footage of my teenager’s first steps – that format sure wasn’t future proof.


hehe  

YouTubers concerned about „future proofing“ shouldn’t worry about the format they’re shooting in but instead about the quality of their content. Imho, I really don’t think that anybody will be watching old outdated YouTube posts in the because there’s just so much crappy stuff on YouTube… therefore, no need to „future proof“. 

Meaningful and high-quality content always survives and is watched years - heck sometimes decades - later. For example: people still watch great movies from the 70‘s/ 80‘s or 90‘s even if it’s SD definition or worse. Bad movies (low quality content) never survives and will be forgotten from our collective memory…even if it’s in 8k…


----------



## tbgtomcom (Jan 11, 2022)

twoheadedboy said:


> My question is, as a hybrid shooter who is 95% photo, but that 5% of video is very demanding (long format, highest resolution/DR/color accuracy preferred), will this be a better option for me as a 2nd body, than a 2nd R5 or other stills body + Ninja V+ on my existing R5. Or maybe I keep the Ninja and rent this when I would ideally shoot long format video on a tripod and stills in my hands but stick with owning 1 body.


I was just thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## perplex1 (Jan 11, 2022)

Bob Howland said:


> The comparisons between this camera and the C70 should prove interesting.


would it not be a simliar comparison to what the sony fx3 is to the sony fx6


----------



## perplex1 (Jan 11, 2022)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Not to have 6K 60fps would be a huge fail for this camera. 8K 30fps it worthless for VR, and 4K is behind the times by about 3 years.


"8K 30fps it worthless for VR" 

worthless? don't you think thats exaggerating? lol. 6k is fine and 4k is workable. The issue isn't so much the resolution, but the quality of the screen goggles in your headset most of the time.


----------



## Nathan Phillips (Jan 11, 2022)

DBounce said:


> It’s a hot mess. Want NDs? Get a C70… want full frame and raw? Get a R5C… want CLog 2… C300MkIII… maybe just buy a Red and get consistent codecs and color science? I’m really not liking this omission of features. NDs belong on the Cinema line. It’s a bit ridiculous to leave it out. This is purely done in the interest of segmentation.
> 
> Seems all you gain is a fan and timecode over the R5.


----------



## chrisrmueller (Jan 12, 2022)

twoheadedboy said:


> My question is, as a hybrid shooter who is 95% photo, but that 5% of video is very demanding (long format, highest resolution/DR/color accuracy preferred), will this be a better option for me as a 2nd body, than a 2nd R5 or other stills body + Ninja V+ on my existing R5. Or maybe I keep the Ninja and rent this when I would ideally shoot long format video on a tripod and stills in my hands but stick with owning 1 body.


Same dilemma. I was all set to pull the trigger on the R3 to have alongside a R5 + Ninja V, and then this pops up. Was also considering another R5 but after the second Ninja and grip, we are approaching R3 price territory.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 12, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> What, because Canon chose a video-type tripod for their teaser image? Well, it's DPR.


I'd have thought that they have one to play with, but then they would not be able to comment.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2022)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd have thought that they have one to play with, but then they would not be able to comment.


Would Canon send a cinema-line camera to Digital _Photography_ Review?


----------



## unfocused (Jan 12, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Would Canon send a cinema-line camera to Digital _Photography_ Review?


I'm guessing "yes."


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2022)

unfocused said:


> I'm guessing "yes."


I can’t find any Canon Cinema camera reviews on DPR. Can you link to a few? One? The closest I got was their review of the Canon XC10 camcorder. Could be their search engine is biased…






Reviews & News Search: Digital Photography Review


Expert news, reviews and videos of the latest digital cameras, lenses, accessories, and phones. Get answers to your questions in our photography forums.




www.dpreview.com





If DPR hasn’t reviewed a single Canon Cinema EOS camera, do you still think they’d get a preview unit of this one? I’m guessing “no” but I suppose we’ll see if there’s a hands on review on launch day. Or maybe we won’t have to wait longer than the announcement that was teased to see if DPR’s ‘not an R5c but something bigger’ is true or is instead as reliable as many of their Canon camera reviews.


----------



## vignes (Jan 12, 2022)

non stacked sensor... worse rolling shutter effect than R3 or A1. i'm guessing similar price or lower than R3 OR lower price than A1.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 12, 2022)

jam05 said:


> Nice, will pair it eventually with the C-70


Same, probably.


----------



## DBounce (Jan 12, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I know you said generally, but the other Cinema EOS camera based on an ILC, the 1D C, also lacked NDs. So this should not come as a surprise.


The 1DC did not have an internal fan. It was essentially identical to the 1DX except for the little red “C” and $13,000 price tag.


----------



## TravelerNick (Jan 12, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> I’m surprised there hasn’t been more niche TV production with good actors / scripts using this type of gear on a low budget but making it big time. Image quality is great, content tends to be the issue.




You want more? Last I heard every actor or writer wannabe was already booked up into 2030. Every streaming service around the world is looking for content. ANY content to fill the space.


----------



## Finn (Jan 12, 2022)

ag25 said:


> This is exactly the camp I'm in.
> 
> I'm in need of a second RF body, and if this proves to be an R5, but with some added upgrades as mentioned, it makes perfect sense for me.
> 
> That said, I definitely don't need 8k. So if this ends up being an insane amount more $$$, I'll probably just order an R5.


Seems to be an R5 with unlimited recording. Not very compelling for a Canon C badged camera, imho.

However, don’t forget unlimited 8K->4K downsampled footage is very good. So yes, you will like 8K.

I think price will be a huge factor on whether this camera is meh or intriguing.
Personally, C70 is way more attractive for the price.

Canon has yet to reveal if the R5C will have false colors and other pro level tools. It will suffer in the DR department.


----------



## sanj (Jan 12, 2022)

unfocused said:


> I'm guessing "yes."


Is this cinema line or hybrid. I am guessing yes too.


----------



## sanj (Jan 12, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Someone on another forum told me it’s all about future proofing. I guess when smartphones have 6K displays and built-in 8K projectors, all those foolish influencers shooting in 4K will lose the huge audience that likes to view dated YouTube videos. Or something. Probably means I should delete the SD footage of my teenager’s first steps – that format sure wasn’t future proof.


I never can understand this kind of thinking. I feel a blogger should blog with the best equipment and technique they can!!! "Content over form", yes. But why compromise on on form....


----------



## mariosk1gr (Jan 12, 2022)

My prediction is that the price will be equal or at most a +300$ from the fx3 to compete directly with Sony's offering.


----------



## Danny Bartle (Jan 12, 2022)

This is what it will be:
8K60
4K120
Internal RAW & 10 bit
No record time limit
DPAF
Internal Fan
Priced around $4500


----------



## Jacob Kelso (Jan 12, 2022)

Something that I hope they might add to the R5C that no one is talking about (or maybe I'm just the small minority that cares?) which I think would be very doable would be to add the WideDR profile to it. I own a C70 as my A-camera which I love and have a R6 as my B-camera. I shoot a lot for clients that don't want to deal with LOG footage and I find myself shooting the majority of the time in WideDR which I feel is a fantastic profile that gives you great looking footage straight out of the camera with little to no post work needed. My R6 and none of Canon's mirrorless cameras have WideDR and would love to have it to match my C70 footage perfectly. I shoot a lot of interviews with these two cameras together and can't get them to match exactly which is frustrating. All of the R6's non-LOG profiles have way too much contrast and crush the blacks and the closest I've been able to get it to WideDR is the neutral profile with the contrast brought all the way down and it still doesn't quite get to that dynamic range of WideDR. I'm leaning towards upgrading my R6 to the R5C and this one little addition would make it the perfect B-camera for me. Since WideDR is only available in Canon's cinema line and if they are indeed considering the R5C a cinema camera I'm hoping it will in fact have WideDR. Fingers crossed.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2022)

DBounce said:


> The 1DC did not have an internal fan. It was essentially identical to the 1DX except for the little red “C” and $13,000 price tag.


The 1D C did not _need_ an internal fan, the added heat sink was sufficient.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 12, 2022)

Jacob Kelso said:


> Something that I hope they might add to the R5C that no one is talking about (or maybe I'm just the small minority that cares?) which I think would be very doable would be to add the WideDR profile to it. I own a C70 as my A-camera which I love and have a R6 as my B-camera. I shoot a lot for clients that don't want to deal with LOG footage and I find myself shooting the majority of the time in WideDR which I feel is a fantastic profile that gives you great looking footage straight out of the camera with little to no post work needed. My R6 and none of Canon's mirrorless cameras have WideDR and would love to have it to match my C70 footage perfectly. I shoot a lot of interviews with these two cameras together and can't get them to match exactly which is frustrating. All of the R6's non-LOG profiles have way too much contrast and crush the blacks and the closest I've been able to get it to WideDR is the neutral profile with the contrast brought all the way down and it still doesn't quite get to that dynamic range of WideDR. I'm leaning towards upgrading my R6 to the R5C and this one little addition would make it the perfect B-camera for me. Since WideDR is only available in Canon's cinema line and if they are indeed considering the R5C a cinema camera I'm hoping it will in fact have WideDR. Fingers crossed.


Do you ever wish your C70 had a viewfinder? One complaint that I've heard about the C70 is that in bright sunlight the screen on the back just washes out. I almost wish for a C70 with a C100-2 form factor.


----------



## vangelismm (Jan 12, 2022)

landon said:


> Canon went with IBIS over NDs for this mirrorless configuration camera.
> I don't know, I would of preferred NDs over IBIS.


ND Adapter + EF cine lens?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2022)

sanj said:


> I never can understand this kind of thinking. I feel a blogger should blog with the best equipment and technique they can!!! "Content over form", yes. But why compromise on on form....


Hmmm… I don’t see a Blackmagic 12K camera on your list for your upcoming photo/video trip. Here you are, saying everyone should use the best equipment they can, and you’re compromising on form by only shooting a measly 8K or maybe even 6K. I don’t understand that.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 12, 2022)

> The Canon EOS R5C has been long-rumored around these parts, and it will finally be officially announced on January 19, 2022.
> Yesterday, Canon began teasing next week’s announcement. Canon News reports that the internet did what the internet does and discovered that Canon UK confirmed the Canon EOS R5C announcement when the promo image they used was named “*EOS_R5C_Teaser-01-ProNews*“, it has since been changed.
> Canon EOS R5C Specifications (Rumored)
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I can’t find any Canon Cinema camera reviews on DPR. Can you link to a few? One? The closest I got was their review of the Canon XC10 camcorder. Could be their search engine is biased…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or not even that long, since Canon UK apparently leaked that the teaser is, in fact, for the R5c. Sorry, DPR – wrong again.


----------



## DBounce (Jan 12, 2022)

I’m curious if this is going to be the usual plastic body or magnesium alloy? I hate plastic and can’t see myself paying good money for poor materials. I’m pretty certain that the R1 will be my next canon body. I don’t known that it will make sense for me to keep my R3 once the R1 arrives?


----------



## Twinix (Jan 12, 2022)

Jacob Kelso said:


> Something that I hope they might add to the R5C that no one is talking about (or maybe I'm just the small minority that cares?) which I think would be very doable would be to add the WideDR profile to it. I own a C70 as my A-camera which I love and have a R6 as my B-camera. I shoot a lot for clients that don't want to deal with LOG footage and I find myself shooting the majority of the time in WideDR which I feel is a fantastic profile that gives you great looking footage straight out of the camera with little to no post work needed. My R6 and none of Canon's mirrorless cameras have WideDR and would love to have it to match my C70 footage perfectly. I shoot a lot of interviews with these two cameras together and can't get them to match exactly which is frustrating. All of the R6's non-LOG profiles have way too much contrast and crush the blacks and the closest I've been able to get it to WideDR is the neutral profile with the contrast brought all the way down and it still doesn't quite get to that dynamic range of WideDR. I'm leaning towards upgrading my R6 to the R5C and this one little addition would make it the perfect B-camera for me. Since WideDR is only available in Canon's cinema line and if they are indeed considering the R5C a cinema camera I'm hoping it will in fact have WideDR. Fingers crossed.


Interesting, thought the R6 had it. My XA50 has the WideDR profile, Clog3, Eos standard etc.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 12, 2022)

DBounce said:


> I’m curious if this is going to be the usual plastic body or magnesium alloy? I hate plastic and can’t see myself paying good money for poor materials. I’m pretty certain that the R1 will be my next canon body. I don’t known that it will make sense for me to keep my R3 once the R1 arrives?


And yet in my experience the ‘plastic’ EF L lenses I have have been better performers than the heavier metal ones I’ve owned. Engineered plastic is more durable and appropriate in many manufacturing cases than metals.

000D and00D series bodies can be dropped, burnt, and frozen, far outperforming a metal 1 series. 1 series bodies are very far from ‘tanks’ and can crack, I know this from personal experience.


----------



## sanj (Jan 12, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hmmm… I don’t see a Blackmagic 12K camera on your list for your upcoming photo/video trip. Here you are, saying everyone should use the best equipment they can, and you’re compromising on form by only shooting a measly 8K or maybe even 6K. I don’t understand that.


"They can" is the point.


----------



## entoman (Jan 12, 2022)

I hope that Canon will have discovered the cause of the "rare phenomenon" that results in the R5 periodically locking up, and fixed it in the R5C.

It only happens rarely - (in my case, about 4 or 5 times in the year that I've owned mine), and can always be fixed by removing and reinserting the battery, but nevertheless it can be extremely annoying when a camera freezes for no apparent reason. I shoot with very fast CFE cards, and the lockups have occurred in single shot usage, as well as when shooting short bursts.

It would also be nice if Canon could fix the equally rare "phenomenon" which causes the IBIS unit to develop a mind of its own. Several times I've just been walking around with the camera turned on, ready for use, and the IBIS suddenly starts going "click-click-click-click" and can only be returned to normal operation by rebooting the camera. This issue only seems to arise with certain non-stabilised EF lenses - the IBIS seems to reach the extremity of its travel and then starts "banging its head against a wall".


----------



## melgross (Jan 12, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I can’t find any Canon Cinema camera reviews on DPR. Can you link to a few? One? The closest I got was their review of the Canon XC10 camcorder. Could be their search engine is biased…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I imagine it would depend on the pricing. If it’s not TOO much more than the R5, they might do it. After all they have two guys doing the reviews, one a stills guy and the other a video guy. They seem to be giving video more attention these days, whereas in the beginning he would just give a short bit of his feelings simply because he vas videoing the review, and so they gave him more to do. 

so I feel that if this is around $5,000, or under, it’s likely they’ll do it but if it’s higher, the chance goes down with every dollar higher it gets.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2022)

sanj said:


> "They can" is the point.


Oh, I see. Then why are you bothering to test 4k and 6k video on the R3, "you can" shoot 8k on the R5? Sounds like you're planning to compromise. 



sanj said:


> Friends. I am going to a post house tomorrow to figure out a few things. Here is the list. Please let me know if you want me to check anything else!
> 
> *Canon R3:*
> 
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2022)

melgross said:


> I imagine it would depend on the pricing. If it’s not TOO much more than the R5, they might do it. After all they have two guys doing the reviews, one a stills guy and the other a video guy. They seem to be giving video more attention these days, whereas in the beginning he would just give a short bit of his feelings simply because he vas videoing the review, and so they gave him more to do.
> 
> so I feel that if this is around $5,000, or under, it’s likely they’ll do it but if it’s higher, the chance goes down with every dollar higher it gets.


Actually, I think what may matter more than the cost is whether or not Amazon sells it (directly). If Amazon will carry it, I expect we'll see a DPR review of it. Doesn't mean they'll get a pre-production copy, though.


----------



## Jacob Kelso (Jan 12, 2022)

Bob Howland said:


> Do you ever wish your C70 had a viewfinder? One complaint that I've heard about the C70 is that in bright sunlight the screen on the back just washes out. I almost wish for a C70 with a C100-2 form factor.


I use an external viewfinder. A Zacuto Kameleon. It wasn't cheap and you need to power it (I use a Nano M series battery which has a D-tap output) but it's been working great for me. Coming from a C100mII myself I was initially really disappointed that the C70 didn't include one but now I really prefer the body style because it's so modular. I can build it up with things like an EVF but once it's stripped down of everything I can use it on a gimbal. The fact that the audio inputs are on the body and not the handle (like the C100 or any of Sony's cinema cameras) I can connect wireless receivers to it while on the gimbal. I'm really in love with the body's design of the C70 now that I'm used to it. Even though I thought it looked so weird at first. Haha.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 12, 2022)

entoman said:


> I hope that Canon will have discovered the cause of the "rare phenomenon" that results in the R5 periodically locking up, and fixed it in the R5C.
> 
> It only happens rarely - (in my case, about 4 or 5 times in the year that I've owned mine), and can always be fixed by removing and reinserting the battery, but nevertheless it can be extremely annoying when a camera freezes for no apparent reason. I shoot with very fast CFE cards, and the lockups have occurred in single shot usage, as well as when shooting short bursts...


I wish it only happened 4-5 times a year for me. I understand that it's difficult to diagnose these occasional problems, but for as long as the R5 has been out, they really should have come up with a solution. But that would require Canon acknowledging they have a problem.


----------



## CrPr (Jan 12, 2022)

twoheadedboy said:


> My question is, as a hybrid shooter who is 95% photo, but that 5% of video is very demanding (long format, highest resolution/DR/color accuracy preferred), will this be a better option for me as a 2nd body, than a 2nd R5 or other stills body + Ninja V+ on my existing R5. Or maybe I keep the Ninja and rent this when I would ideally shoot long format video on a tripod and stills in my hands but stick with owning 1 body.


I have exactly the same thoughts - considering a 2nd R5. For wildlife photography the high resolution of the R5 makes it in my opinion the better option than e.g. an R3, as especially its low light performance and speed (incl. AF) are really great. Having not two identical bodies is always an interesting option for me. Hopefully, form factor and pricing will be alright - not too big and not too high compared with the normal R5. I a few days we will know more...


----------



## Danny Bartle (Jan 12, 2022)

melgross said:


> I imagine it would depend on the pricing. If it’s not TOO much more than the R5, they might do it. After all they have two guys doing the reviews, one a stills guy and the other a video guy. They seem to be giving video more attention these days, whereas in the beginning he would just give a short bit of his feelings simply because he vas videoing the review, and so they gave him more to do.
> 
> so I feel that if this is around $5,000, or under, it’s likely they’ll do it but if it’s higher, the chance goes down with every dollar higher it getsP





melgross said:


> I imagine it would depend on the pricing. If it’s not TOO much more than the R5, they might do it. After all they have two guys doing the reviews, one a stills guy and the other a video guy. They seem to be giving video more attention these days, whereas in the beginning he would just give a short bit of his feelings simply because he vas videoing the review, and so they gave him more to do.
> 
> so I feel that if this is around $5,000, or under, it’s likely they’ll do it but if it’s higher, the chance goes down with every dollar higher it gets.


Pricing will be around $4500


----------



## Danny Bartle (Jan 12, 2022)

CrPr said:


> I have exactly the same thoughts - considering a 2nd R5. For wildlife photography the high resolution of the R5 makes it in my opinion the better option than e.g. an R3, as especially its low light performance and speed (incl. AF) are really great. Having not two identical bodies is always an interesting option for me. Hopefully, form factor and pricing will be alright - not too big and not too high compared with the normal R5. I a few days we will know more...


It will be similar form factor to the current R5C and weigh approx 1.7lbs


----------



## jam05 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> It won’t be cheap. I wonder who buys them. With cameras for photographs you see an enthusiast group who produce great work but video standards are relatively poor. Generally it could be shot on anything given the content. I’m surprised there hasn’t been more niche TV production with good actors / scripts using this type of gear on a low budget but making it big time. Image quality is great, content tends to be the issue.


But there has. You just haven't done your research. Many projects use and have B roll clips. You simply aren't researching deep enough to obtain equipment and technical list of the cameras and equipment used. TV project are not considered low budget. Take a look at the SAG project budget guidelines. Main, parallel, and B cameras are used for different puposes. A little extensive research beyond blogs and rumor sites is a suggestion before an incorrect assumption as to what equipment is used.


----------



## jam05 (Jan 12, 2022)

CanonGrunt said:


> I’m curious if it comes in over or under the c70’s price. I imagine it will come in just a bit under. But inevitably people are going to compare the two a lot, even though they are differentiated quite well. I was hoping for a c90 to appear, but I might pick up an R5c to pair with my c70 perhaps.





slclick said:


> 'Ready for anything' to me says rugged, weather resistance and portable. Might be one of those pick two things.


I wouldn't give any credense to what DP review writes


----------



## jam05 (Jan 12, 2022)

landon said:


> Canon went with IBIS over NDs for this mirrorless configuration camera.
> I don't know, I would of preferred NDs over IBIS.


Get the EOS C70 then. It will be fat enough with the fan


----------



## entoman (Jan 12, 2022)

unfocused said:


> I wish it only happened 4-5 times a year for me. I understand that it's difficult to diagnose these occasional problems, but for as long as the R5 has been out, they really should have come up with a solution. But that would require Canon acknowledging they have a problem.


Manufacturers are always extremely reluctant to recognise bugs, and canon is certainly not a leader in this regard.

I'm sure they run tens of thousands of simulations before products are released, but that doesn't appear to be sufficient to uncover all the potential problems.

Whenever I have a crash or frozen program on my computer, a dialog appears asking me if I want to send an error report to Apple so they can diagnose the cause. I guess one day all our cameras will be connected on the internet via data roaming, and error reports will be automatically transmitted, but probably not in my lifetime.


----------



## entoman (Jan 12, 2022)

jam05 said:


> I wouldn't give any credense to what DP review writes


Maybe you could do better?

You can't even spell credence!


----------



## H. Jones (Jan 12, 2022)

jam05 said:


> But there has. You just haven't done your research. Many projects use and have B roll clips. You simply aren't researching deep enough to obtain equipment and technical list of the cameras and equipment used. TV project are not considered low budget. Take a look at the SAG project budget guidelines. Main, parallel, and B cameras are used for different puposes. A little extensive research beyond blogs and rumor sites is a suggestion before an incorrect assumption as to what equipment is used.



Many people forget just how many television and movie scenes were shot with the 5D Mark II and 7D back in the day.. The friggin' Avengers movie used 5D mark IIs and 7Ds for many shots. I dare anyone reading this to go back, watch the Avengers, and tell me which scenes were shot on a "lowly" Canon 7D. It just isn't possible. And that's a film with *basically* an unlimited budget.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 12, 2022)

entoman said:


> Whenever I have a crash or frozen program on my computer, a dialog appears asking me if I want to send an error report to Apple so they can diagnose the cause. I guess one day all our cameras will be connected on the internet via data roaming, and error reports will be automatically transmitted, but probably not in my lifetime.


Same thing with Windows. I do have a sneaking suspicion though that most of these error reports end up in the computer equivalent of the circular file.


----------



## DBounce (Jan 12, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> And yet in my experience the ‘plastic’ EF L lenses I have have been better performers than the heavier metal ones I’ve owned. Engineered plastic is more durable and appropriate in many manufacturing cases than metals.
> 
> 000D and00D series bodies can be dropped, burnt, and frozen, far outperforming a metal 1 series. 1 series bodies are very far from ‘tanks’ and can crack, I know this from personal experience.


Modern metal alloys vs plastic?… I’ll take metal. Most people associated metal build with higher quality than plastic. When I’m dropping a chunk of dough I expect metal build. If you’re argument really held weight the 1DX series and R1 would both have plastic bodies. Guess we will have to wait to see about the R1, but somehow I seriously doubt it will be plastic.

That said, it’s your money. As for me, if they want my cash they need to meet my expectations.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 12, 2022)

DBounce said:


> Modern metal alloys vs plastic?… I’ll take metal. Most people associated metal build with higher quality than plastic. When I’m dropping a chunk of dough I expect metal build. If you’re argument really held weight the 1DX series and R1 would both have plastic bodies. Guess we will have to wait to see about the R1, but somehow I seriously doubt it will be plastic.
> 
> That said, it’s your money. As for me, if they want my cash they need to meet my expectations.


My point was I am not a manufacturing materialologist but I trust Canon to get it right over random unqualified people on the internet. If they make something out of plastic I have overcome any unfounded preconceived prejudice I might have had before because I have bought and owned Canon plastic and metal bodies and lenses.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 12, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I can’t find any Canon Cinema camera reviews on DPR. Can you link to a few? One? The closest I got was their review of the Canon XC10 camcorder. Could be their search engine is biased…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DPR may not have reviewed any Canon cinema cameras before but they have reviewed the Sony FX3 and compared against A7siii





They may not get a pre-production model but I believe that they will do a comparison with the R5 and against the FX3 as there is significant interest from their user base - not to mention addressing the "overheating" debacle that the Sony fanboys bang on about over and over whenever the R5 is mentioned. 

As long as the stills performance is not compromised, the pricing is a couple of hundred dollars more and the size/weight is marginally more then it should address all the negativity.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 12, 2022)

DBounce said:


> Modern metal alloys vs plastic?… I’ll take metal. Most people associated metal build with higher quality than plastic. When I’m dropping a chunk of dough I expect metal build. If you’re argument really held weight the 1DX series and R1 would both have plastic bodies. Guess we will have to wait to see about the R1, but somehow I seriously doubt it will be plastic.
> 
> That said, it’s your money. As for me, if they want my cash they need to meet my expectations.


Just need to look at the new RF lenses to see how different materials are now being used to reduce weight and maintain performance. 
Metal is not as strong/stiff as other materials such as carbon fibre and weight generally is not a good thing (except for balance with long lenses).
I hate the cosmetic paint chips on the white EF lens mount as it wasn't adhering properly to the metal but that (thankfully) appears to have gone away with RF lenses.


----------



## addola (Jan 12, 2022)

I was wondering why we haven't see photos of this leaked by Nokishita, then I did a Twitter search and found out that the account @nokishita_c has been deleted


----------



## Danny Bartle (Jan 13, 2022)

tjm1989 said:


> Looking forward to seeing this. What are the price predictions for this? I have seen everything from $4600.00 all the way up to $9000,00. Which I think is way too much. I am hoping for $4600,00 as then it will be in budget and I can pull the trigger and order. Anything more and I might need to go with the R5. Curious what the experts think?


Pricing for the body will be $4500


----------



## chrisrmueller (Jan 13, 2022)

Danny Bartle said:


> Pricing for the body will be $4500


Do you know if the LCD or EVF will be in any way improved over the R5? Or if there will be any additional software enhancements such as waveforms/false color/etc.?


----------



## Danny Bartle (Jan 13, 2022)

I don't know about the LCD/EVF. 
Yes there is meant to be a waveform and false color mode. 
8K60 and 4K120
RAW & 10bit internal recording
AF with eye detection


----------



## sanj (Jan 13, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Oh, I see. Then why are you bothering to test 4k and 6k video on the R3, "you can" shoot 8k on the R5? Sounds like you're planning to compromise.


None of the 'formats' I am testing for, are not the best possible standards. The point is, since you are missing it: One should film in the best possible CURRENT resolution and camera. Uff.


----------



## sanj (Jan 13, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Oh, I see. Then why are you bothering to test 4k and 6k video on the R3, "you can" shoot 8k on the R5? Sounds like you're planning to compromise.


hahaha. There are other formats required for slow motion etc. I am testing to see the IQ difference. Also at time in Africa filming everything on 8k will prove counter production because of speed and space. You know all this, but want to argue like a child. DUMB.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2022)

sanj said:


> Also at time in Africa filming everything on 8k will prove counter production because of speed and space. You know all this, but want to argue like a child. DUMB.


So you’re able to shoot in 8K, but you’ll choose not to for valid reasons. Yes, I know this. That’s called a compromise. You could have just admitted that it’s not always most important to shoot in the highest resolution possible, and that compromise is reasonable, without resorting to insults. Then again, perhaps that’s beyond you.


----------



## sanj (Jan 13, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> So you’re able to shoot in 8K, but you’ll choose not to for valid reasons. Yes, I know this. That’s called a compromise. You could have just admitted that it’s not always most important to shoot in the highest resolution possible, and that compromise is reasonable, without resorting to insults. Then again, perhaps that’s beyond you.


----------



## sanj (Jan 13, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> So you’re able to shoot in 8K, but you’ll choose not to for valid reasons. Yes, I know this. That’s called a compromise. You could have just admitted that it’s not always most important to shoot in the highest resolution possible, and that compromise is reasonable, without resorting to insults. Then again, perhaps that’s beyond you.


The master has spoken!


----------



## Joel C (Jan 13, 2022)

I feel like I have been waiting forever for this camera! Juuuuuuuust one more week....


----------



## tjm1989 (Jan 13, 2022)

Danny Bartle said:


> Pricing for the body will be $4500


Thanks so much! Any idea if there will be any differences between this and the original R5 from a photography standpoint? I’ll be shooting 60% photos and 40% video and want all the same features as the R5, just the unlimited video and no over heating too. I plan to increase video use over the coming year though.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 13, 2022)

tjm1989 said:


> Thanks so much! Any idea if there will be any differences between this and the original R5 from a photography standpoint? I’ll be shooting 60% photos and 40% video and want all the same features as the R5, just the unlimited video and no over heating too. I plan to increase video use over the coming year though.


Just to be clear, Danny is just guessing at the price he does not know what the price will actually be.


----------



## landon (Jan 13, 2022)

OT: I noticed the m50, Canon's most popular camera is out of the top selling mirrorless camera on Amazon. I think the phasing out of the m-system has started.


----------



## TravelerNick (Jan 13, 2022)

DBounce said:


> Most people associated metal build with higher quality than plastic.



Unless you're buying a Bugatti Veyron. A Boeing 787. A high end tripod. Any high end tripod today.


----------



## Danny Bartle (Jan 13, 2022)

tjm1989 said:


> Thanks so much! Any idea if there will be any differences between this and the original R5 from a photography standpoint? I’ll be shooting 60% photos and 40% video and want all the same features as the R5, just the unlimited video and no over heating too. I plan to increase video use over the coming year though.


I'm not sure about this. I haven't heard anything definite.


----------



## Danny Bartle (Jan 13, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> Just to be clear, Danny is just guessing at the price he does not know what the price will actually be.


It definitely will be around $4500. I can't say for sure if I'm correct to the exact dollar amount. but it definitely is intended to be listed around $4500


----------



## chrisrmueller (Jan 13, 2022)

Danny Bartle said:


> It definitely will be around $4500. I can't say for sure if I'm correct to the exact dollar amount. but it definitely is intended to be listed around $4500


Do you have any knowledge about the accuracy of the rumor suggesting 4-6 weeks from announcement to release?


----------



## Danny Bartle (Jan 13, 2022)

chrisrmueller said:


> Do you have any knowledge about the accuracy of the rumor suggesting 4-6 weeks from announcement to release?


I've heard the same rumor but nothing definite. 
As you know many manufacturers are having supply chain issues so anything could happen, even with the best intentions & planning.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 13, 2022)

sanj said:


> …You know all this, but want to argue like a child. DUMB.


I appreciate your participation in this forum. There are very few professionals on here and really I don’t know of anyone with your experience and expertise in filmmaking. Plus, despite your talent you are always humble. Don’t let the bullies drive you away. They will never achieve what you have.


----------



## RexxReviews (Jan 13, 2022)

Love that Canon is going to resell us an R5 with stuff that should have never been broken on a $4000 camera fixed.


----------



## DBounce (Jan 13, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> Just need to look at the new RF lenses to see how different materials are now being used to reduce weight and maintain performance.
> Metal is not as strong/stiff as other materials such as carbon fibre and weight generally is not a good thing (except for balance with long lenses).
> I hate the cosmetic paint chips on the white EF lens mount as it wasn't adhering properly to the metal but that (thankfully) appears to have gone away with RF lenses.


Well if they make it from carbon fiber like Arri Red and Kinefinity have done with their bodies, I would certainly welcome it. But that would cost more than magnesium alloy and let’s face it… there is zero chance the R5C will have a carbon fiber body. As for RF lens strength… I’ve seen more than a few videos like the one below. Why are the Canon CN-E lenses metal? Could it be to make them tougher so they can stand up to rental house use?
I’m not saying plastic is bad. But if you want gear that can take a beating, then plastic is not ideal. Does this really need to be explained in 2022?


----------



## DBounce (Jan 13, 2022)

TravelerNick said:


> Unless you're buying a Bugatti Veyron. A Boeing 787. A high end tripod. Any high end tripod today.


And which of those is made from plastic? Let me explain… carbon fiber is not plastic.


----------



## RexxReviews (Jan 13, 2022)

Looks like they aren't doing it an IMAGINGUSA, so many vendors have pulled out of that show already. Glad I cancelled my trip.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 13, 2022)

RexxReviews said:


> Love that Canon is going to resell us an R5 with stuff that should have never been broken on a $4000 camera fixed.


Why in gods name would a photographer want active cooling on a stills orientated camera?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 13, 2022)

DBounce said:


> And which of those is made from plastic? Let me explain… carbon fiber is not plastic.


Well the fibers themselves aren’t. But you can’t make anything out of the fibers themselves, just like you can‘t make a bridge out of re bar. But you can put carbon fibers, or glass fibers, or a multitude of other fibers inside plastic or resin, and in truth you probably need to be a chemist to know the differences.

To be clear, carbon reinforced plastic is very much a thing.


----------



## DBounce (Jan 13, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> To be clear, carbon reinforced plastic is very much a thing.


Titanium and gold are metals… But Canon is not making any bodies out of them. Which Canon bodies and lenses are made from carbon fiber? Exactly, none! I had the C70… $6k with tax. I returned it. The creaky plastic build was really off putting at the price point. You might be looking forward to more plastic bodies, but I’ll take metal over plastic (notice I didn’t say carbon fiber) any day of the week… YMMV.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2022)

DBounce said:


> Which Canon bodies and lenses are made from carbon fiber?


Well, the hood for my EF 600/4L IS II is made of carbon fiber like the hoods for many of the supertele lenses.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 13, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Well, the hood for my EF 600/4L IS II is made of carbon fiber like the hoods for many of the supertele lenses.


Indeed. Even my ancient EF 300 f2.8 IS has a carbon fiber hood.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 13, 2022)

DBounce said:


> Titanium and gold are metals… But Canon is not making any bodies out of them. Which Canon bodies and lenses are made from carbon fiber? Exactly, none! I had the C70… $6k with tax. I returned it. The creaky plastic build was really off putting at the price point. You might be looking forward to more plastic bodies, but I’ll take metal over plastic (notice I didn’t say carbon fiber) any day of the week… YMMV.


I was addressing the part of your comment that said “Let me explain…carbon fiber is not plastic”, this is a misleading statement because carbon reinforced plastic is very much a thing.


----------



## RexxReviews (Jan 13, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> Why in gods name would a photographer want active cooling on a stills orientated camera?


You do realize there are Photographers who also use their R5 for video right? MANY people who bought the R5 got it for because canon was hyping the video part of it so hard. Now put on top of that people, including myself, have had the R5 overheat while taking stills in warmer conditions.


----------



## RexxReviews (Jan 13, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> I was addressing the part of your comment that said “Let me explain…carbon fiber is not plastic”, this is a misleading statement because carbon reinforced plastic is very much a thing.


Buts its not carbon fiber... carbon reinforced plastic has the NON PLASTIC carbon fiber mixed into plastic to strengthen the plastic.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 13, 2022)

RexxReviews said:


> You do realize there are Photographers who also use their R5 for video right? MANY people who bought the R5 got it for because canon was hyping the video part of it so hard. Now put on top of that people, including myself, have had the R5 overheat while taking stills in warmer conditions.


Of course I do! But the R5 as released was a photo-centric camera, whatever marketing or influencer bullish!t you bought into. So my point stands, why would a stills orientated photographer want active cooling in a stills orientated camera?

I have used an R5 in the tropics on a tripod in the sun and never had the camera stop taking stills, YMMV.

That is not to say there isn’t a good market for a more video-centric version of the R5 for true hybrid shooters.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 13, 2022)

RexxReviews said:


> Buts its not carbon fiber... carbon reinforced plastic has the NON PLASTIC carbon fiber mixed into plastic to strengthen the plastic.


And what do you think “carbon fiber” has to make it stiff?

The actual carbon fibers have either resin or plastic around them, the term ‘carbon fiber’ is very misleading and is used by the general population to describe both raw fibers and mat as well as carbon reinforced materials, the stuff we have bikes and cars and planes and all manor of other things made out of.

But from a manufacturers point of view the differences between resin and plastic would take a chemist to tell the difference and are effectively indistinguishable to the general public.

Carbon fiber is to resin and plastic as rebar is to concrete. That is, carbon reinforced resin or plastic, and reinforced concrete. You don’t make a bridge out of rebar, you don’t make anything out of ‘carbon fiber’; you make bridges out of reinforced concrete and you could make cameras or anything else out of carbon reinforced resin *or* plastic.

And that was my only point, plastic and carbon fiber are not mutually exclusive when referred to as they were.


----------



## DBounce (Jan 13, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> You don’t make a bridge out of rebar, *you don’t make anything out of ‘carbon fiber*’;


Do you know how ridiculous this sounds?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 13, 2022)

DBounce said:


> Do you know how ridiculous this sounds?


Taken in isolation yes, that is why the words are punctuated.

Is that your best reply to me calling out your ridiculous comment?

If you can't get your head around that answer this, what is the difference between carbon fiber, carbon reinforced resin, and carbon reinforced plastic?


----------



## Doug7131 (Jan 13, 2022)

DBounce said:


> Do you know how ridiculous this sounds?


Not very. What people call carbon fibre is actually carbon fibre reinforced polymer. Carbon fibre on its own is not very useful as its flexible. Canon does use carbon fibre for a few items. Most of canons "plastic" bodies are made of polycarbonate which is a very expensive plastic that is actually far stronger than the magnesium alloy used in expensive bodies.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2022)

DBounce said:


> Do you know how ridiculous this sounds?


It’s correct. The fact that you think it’s ridiculous is telling. What’s ridiculous is complaining that a body or lens is ‘plastic’. There are literally thousands of types of plastic, from the cheap crap used to make 99¢ toys to complex composite materials used in aerospace, military and scientific applications. Many of those have properties far superior to metal alloys (which is why they’re used).


----------



## Alan B (Jan 13, 2022)

*Canon Marketing Japan* has set a online live release event

Link Here:


----------



## primeshooter (Jan 13, 2022)

Canon forget this for a minute...you have no 24 1.4 or 20mm 1.8 for rf mount. And no 35 1.2 or 1.4...


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 13, 2022)

RexxReviews said:


> Love that Canon is going to resell us an R5 with stuff that should have never been broken on a $4000 camera fixed.


Remind me again what was wrong with the R5 on release (and better now with improved firmware)? 
First and still the only hybrid camera to record 8K raw. Currently ~20 minutes which is more than almost all requirements for 8k clips.
Basically unlimited record times (8k, 4KHQ) using external recorders and certainly a cheaper option than internal CFe storage
Yes, the restore time after overheat is longed than ideal but hardly a deal breaker for almost all usage. 
Yes, the 30 minute clip limit is a problem for long form recording.


----------



## NorskHest (Jan 13, 2022)

sanj said:


> The master has spoken!


Indeed he has. He always thinks he knows all and thinks he is a wordsmith with his post-modernist use of words. He loves to be an insulting human and cannot take one comment of his criticism of others. Dude loves to throw red herrings, straw man’s and any other of the illogical syllogism of logic and debate into a mix too belittle people and act like a king.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 13, 2022)

RexxReviews said:


> You do realize there are Photographers who also use their R5 for video right? MANY people who bought the R5 got it for because canon was hyping the video part of it so hard. Now put on top of that people, including myself, have had the R5 overheat while taking stills in warmer conditions.


The R5 doesn't overheat in stills mode. The overheat warning will flash during stills usage if and only if the C3 video mode is set to one of 8k/4k120/4kHQ modes. Those modes won't be available if that happens but no stills or standard 4k video will be impacted.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2022)

NorskHest said:


> Indeed he has. He always thinks he knows all and thinks he is a wordsmith with his post-modernist use of words. He loves to be an insulting human and cannot take one comment of his criticism of others. Dude loves to throw red herrings, straw man’s and any other of the illogical syllogism of logic and debate into a mix too belittle people and act like a king.


I know a lot, but far from all. Learning more is one main reason I became a scientist. I’m happy to admit when I’m wrong. However, I am unapologetic for responding to ridiculous statements with the ridicule they deserve. Bring facts and data to a discussion, great. Bring your unsupported opinion that you believe everyone shares, well, asinine rhymes with ass.

But thanks for sharing your opinion.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 14, 2022)

DBounce said:


> Well if they make it from carbon fiber like Arri Red and Kinefinity have done with their bodies, I would certainly welcome it. But that would cost more than magnesium alloy and let’s face it… there is zero chance the R5C will have a carbon fiber body. As for RF lens strength… I’ve seen more than a few videos like the one below. Why are the Canon CN-E lenses metal? Could it be to make them tougher so they can stand up to rental house use?
> I’m not saying plastic is bad. But if you want gear that can take a beating, then plastic is not ideal. Does this really need to be explained in 2022?


I think that we would agree that not all L lenses are built to the same quality level. Canon's 24-105mm has always been at the bottom of the L lenses as it is a kit lens. That said, I haven't had any issues with mine or dropped it.

If you prefer metal lenses then pay for the CN-E lenses on EF mount or adapt them to R mount if preferred. They are only ~4x or more in cost than the RF24-105mm f4L. You could drop it to see if the mount breaks and inform us of your single anecdotal data point.
I am sure that Canon would be happy with your decision whether they are "tougher" or not.


----------



## sanj (Jan 14, 2022)

NorskHest said:


> Indeed he has. He always thinks he knows all and thinks he is a wordsmith with his post-modernist use of words. He loves to be an insulting human and cannot take one comment of his criticism of others. Dude loves to throw red herrings, straw man’s and any other of the illogical syllogism of logic and debate into a mix too belittle people and act like a king.


Right on all accounts sir. He does know a lot. He is indeed a wordsmith. He insults. He cannot take criticism. He belittles people. Yep. But then, who is perfect?


----------



## sanj (Jan 14, 2022)

unfocused said:


> I appreciate your participation in this forum. There are very few professionals on here and really I don’t know of anyone with your experience and expertise in filmmaking. Plus, despite your talent you are always humble. Don’t let the bullies drive you away. They will never achieve what you have.


Dear Unfocused. Thank you for such a sweet note. I appreciate your participation a lot too. I am here to stay! A bully is a bully because of having been bullied. They are hurting inside, and want to put people down to feel superior. So let's have compassion for such people. I am sure Neuro is a nice person when he is not insulting. And so knowledgeable.


----------



## sanj (Jan 14, 2022)

primeshooter said:


> Canon forget this for a minute...you have no 24 1.4 or 20mm 1.8 for rf mount. And no 35 1.2 or 1.4...


24 1.2!!!!! For my upcoming trip, I will have to shoot night sky with the Sony 24 1.2 on Sony A1. Canon does not have a 24mm that is anywhere close to the Sony lens in IQ.


----------



## Thesonofmuluh (Jan 14, 2022)

Danny Bartle said:


> This is what it will be:
> 8K60
> 4K120
> Internal RAW & 10 bit
> ...


How are you so certain?


----------



## Danny Bartle (Jan 14, 2022)

Thesonofmuluh said:


> How are you so certain?


I am almost certain these will be the specs from what I have been told. We'll know for sure on January 19th but I would be very surprised if I am incorrect.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 14, 2022)

primeshooter said:


> Canon forget this for a minute...you have no 24 1.4 or 20mm 1.8 for rf mount. And no 35 1.2 or 1.4...


who needs that junk when you got a 5.2mm VR lens.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 14, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I know a lot, but far from all. Learning more is one main reason I became a scientist. I’m happy to admit when I’m wrong. However, I am unapologetic for responding to ridiculous statements with the ridicule they deserve. Bring facts and data to a discussion, great. Bring your unsupported opinion that you believe everyone shares, well, asinine rhymes with ass.
> 
> But thanks for sharing your opinion.


Damn they finally wrote a review about you.


----------



## chrisrmueller (Jan 15, 2022)

Danny Bartle said:


> I am almost certain these will be the specs from what I have been told. We'll know for sure on January 19th but I would be very surprised if I am incorrect.


Have you been told anything else about how the body may differ from the R5?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 15, 2022)

chrisrmueller said:


> Have you been told anything else about how the body may differ from the R5?


Nothing he listed isn’t pretty common guesswork, why would you think he has insider information?


----------



## Danny Bartle (Jan 15, 2022)

chrisrmueller said:


> Have you been told anything else about how the body may differ from the R5?


The only definite information I have is what I've listed and those features will be in the camera. Anything else I don't know for sure.

The current opening post lists the R5C as 8K30 which is not correct. It will be 8K60.

So far what is certain which is not guesswork:

8K60
4K120
Internal RAW & 10 bit
No record time limit
DPAF and eye detect
Internal Fan
Priced around $4500
Weight 27oz


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 15, 2022)

Danny Bartle said:


> The only definite information I have is what I've listed and those features will be in the camera. Anything else I don't know for sure.
> 
> The current opening post lists the R5C as 8K30 which is not correct. It will be 8K60.
> 
> ...


8k60? All i heard was 8k30. I wonder if they will go dual cf express.


----------



## primeshooter (Jan 15, 2022)

RayValdez360 said:


> who needs that junk when you got a 5.2mm VR lens.


You must think you are pretty funny. But I an here to tell you; you're not.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 15, 2022)

primeshooter said:


> You must think you are pretty funny. But I an here to tell you; you're not.


So edgy.... I am glad you are here to tell me.


----------



## Danny Bartle (Jan 19, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> Nothing he listed isn’t pretty common guesswork, why would you think he has insider information?


It looks like I was exactly correct in my specs for the R5C


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 19, 2022)

Danny Bartle said:


> It looks like I was exactly correct in my specs for the R5C


Well done, you and pretty much everybody else with even half a brain…

However saying you are sure without saying why means to the reader you are guessing, just like everybody else.


----------



## Danny Bartle (Jan 19, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> Well done, you and pretty much everybody else with even half a brain…
> 
> However saying you are sure without saying why means to the reader you are guessing, just like everybody else.


Can you post the links of "everyone else" stating specific specifications of the R5C a week or more ago? And not just one person saying 1 random spec, but multiple specifications which are accurate? 
Even on here it was stated as a 8K30 camera, which was wrong.


----------



## tjm1989 (Jan 19, 2022)

I’m confused by how much aggression and angst there is from some members of this forum.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 20, 2022)

Danny Bartle said:


> Can you post the links of "everyone else" stating specific specifications of the R5C a week or more ago? And not just one person saying 1 random spec, but multiple specifications which are accurate?
> Even on here it was stated as a 8K30 camera, which was wrong.


It doesn't do 8k30?


----------



## RexxReviews (Jan 20, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> It doesn't do 8k30?


it does, can shoot 8K at up to 60fps. The 8k60 however will require an external PowerSource to even do.... which for someone supposedly in the know he didn't mention.


----------



## Danny Bartle (Jan 21, 2022)

RexxReviews said:


> it does, can shoot 8K at up to 60fps. The 8k60 however will require an external PowerSource to even do.... which for someone supposedly in the know he didn't mention.


I didn't post the requirement for external power source as I wasn't 100% certain it needed this.
I ONLY posted specs that I knew were definite.


----------



## Deleted (Feb 3, 2022)

sanj said:


> Dear Unfocused. Thank you for such a sweet note. I appreciate your participation a lot too. I am here to stay! A bully is a bully because of having been bullied. They are hurting inside, and want to put people down to feel superior. So let's have compassion for such people. I am sure Neuro is a nice person when he is not insulting. And so knowledgeable.


Just been looking at your site. Really impressive work. I look forward to seeing more of it.


----------

